# T. serrulatus Care Sheet



## King_Baboon_Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi,

Can anybody give me any advice on the care for a Tityus serrulatus? If you can give me details on humidity, temp, substrate etc.


Thanks
Scott


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine do well on moist peat/coconut fibre at about 31C during the day and room temperature during the night, humidty levels are about 80%. They like a piece of cork bark to hide under/climb on. They eat quite allot too.


----------



## King_Baboon_Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Oliver.

What size container do you keep them in? Are they interesting scorpions to have?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

I find they are the least aggressive of the Tityus species I keep, I wouldn't describe them as particularly interesting to watch compared to some buthids. They aren’t a huge species and seem to cope well in a container about 15cm x 15cm x15cm.


----------



## King_Baboon_Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you know where I can find a container that will give me 15 x 15 x 15? 

Also can you keep these species communally?


Thanks

Scott


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Scott
you can find loads of tubs and stuff at the spider shop
http://gaia-bio.co.uk/insect/catalog/index.php

an alternative is to buy them directly from the box maker at major events, such as the AES (1st october) at Kempton
or the BTS in may


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

King_Baboon_Guy said:
			
		

> Do you know where I can find a container that will give me 15 x 15 x 15?
> 
> Also can you keep these species communally?
> 
> ...


People do keep them communally when adult, though I would avoid keeping together when young. I use Tupperware containers to keep them in Woolworths used to sell perfectly sized ones though I don't know where you can get them now.


----------



## Nazgul (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi,

those are perfect, but I´m afraid you are located in the USA, aren´t you? I don´t know if they ship to the States. If they do you would probabely have to buy a large number. But I´m sure you can find something very similar in America. Here´s pic of the ones I´m mainly using for aboreal and humid to keep Buthids. 

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey
nice boxes alex, i should probably buy some, my method is a bit "narrow"
and im forced to move them into bigger boxes as the arboreal species grow
(Scott, u can find the white capped version at the spider shop)

these are ideal for 2-5th instar Tityus, they moult very fast, and without difficulty


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> those are perfect, but I´m afraid you are located in the USA, aren´t you? I don´t know if they ship to the States. If they do you would probabely have to buy a large number. But I´m sure you can find something very similar in America. Here´s pic of the ones I´m mainly using for aboreal and humid to keep Buthids.
> 
> ...


Can you order directly from them? I always have trouble getting identical containers since stores change their products all the time, so I can never stack my scorpions efficiently


----------



## Nazgul (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Oliver,

yes, you can order directly but as far as I know the minimum order is 100 pcs 8or maybe a certain minimum amount. You can buy them on fairs in Germany (Terraristika for example  ) for about 1,50 Euro per piece. The flat ones (192x192x110) are coming 1,20 Euro usually.

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

I really need to go to Terraristika, UK insect shows aren't designed for the scorpion keeper


----------



## King_Baboon_Guy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the guidance on the pots. 

I have found one that I like but it is expensive. I was going to go for this kind:

http://www.faunology.co.uk/shop/customer/product.php?productid=19283&cat=312&page=1 

It is a little pricey but ideal and near me they are selling for about £15.00.

I might even go to Morrisons tonight and see if they have any containers.


Thanks
Scott


----------



## Nikos (Sep 13, 2005)

alternatively you can keep them in cricket boxes which are stackable and their size is just right.

this place is selling some nice boxes (I think they are the same with the ones ALex said)

www.ter.nl


----------



## Nazgul (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Scott,

I´d be afraid for the offspring to escape through tiny chinks in that kind of enclosure. As T. serrulatus is parthenogenic, you always have to expect births.

Regards
Alex


----------



## King_Baboon_Guy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Alex,

Your right about the off spring. I bet that enclosure will have gaps around the glass front.

I have found a perfect container today. It is a tub which used to hold washing machine tablets. 

I may use that enclosure for my P. transvaaliscus.


Regards,
Scott


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 13, 2005)

The containers you use depend on how you want your scorpion collection to look , glass is really nice for displaying them, but plastic containers are much more practical when you have many scorpions. My collection looks awful, but it means I can keep more species/individuals more easily.


----------



## King_Baboon_Guy (Sep 14, 2005)

Oliver,

I must agree with you that glass containers look nice and are easier to heat locally, but they do take up space.

I think taht I will go for a plastic container (found one that used ot hold Persil washing up tablets). It is clear and a nice height for the T. serrulatus.


Thanks
Scott


----------



## Grinxh (Dec 17, 2022)

one comment is helpful here hopefully u all never posted a thread like this again!!!


----------



## moricollins (Dec 18, 2022)

Grinxh said:


> Not one comment is helpful here hopefully u all never posted a thread like this again!!!


What are you talking about? Every comment was helpful. Perhaps you're just trolling by digging up a 17 year old thread...


----------

